# Using the M-Power CRB-7 to cut circles



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Last July we had a *discussion about the M-Power CRB7 Router Base.* I along with a few others purchased one and I used mine for some edge trimming but hadn't really put it to much of a test.

My current project required cutting some 1 3/4" circles and since the smallest circle my Jasper jig can make is 2 1/4" I decided to try the CRB7 because it will go down to 3/4". All that is required is a 1/4" pilot/center hole.

I had already drawn the circles with a compass and the micro adjustment made it very easy to align the 1/4" spiral bit right up to the line. The biggest hassle with making the cuts was keeping the vacuum hose and cord out of the way as I made the small circle. The larger circle was 6 5/8" which only required moving the center pin to a different hole in the jig and moving the router along the rails. 

I found the jig easy to use even for the small circle.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Great idea Oliver . I'm just beside myself looking at the amount of labour going into this project. This is going to be epic !


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

RainMan1 said:


> Great idea Oliver . I'm just beside myself looking at the amount of labour going into this project. This is going to be epic !


I totally agree! I can't wait to see the finished product. Keep the pictures coming, Oliver.

I hadn't tried to cut that small of a radius with my CRB7, yet. At least Oliver has proved that it can be done. I have used the jig on several projects and it works well and does what I ask it to do. I'm really glad I bought it.

Bill


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

I agree with you Rick, it is some project and epic nearly covers it.


----------



## gmercer_48083 (Jul 18, 2012)

Oliver, Seems you enjoy a good challenge!


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

Oliver I see your plan, I'm Impressed. N


----------



## hilldh (Mar 7, 2009)

Looking great. I wonder if you put your jig on a carousel/turntable. That way the router could be stationary and you could turn the table. You may need help so you have both hands on the router...having said that, you have the obvious ingenuity to automate the carousel, hee hee


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

Oliver I'm sure that you have watched the Original 'Thomas Crown Affair' with Steve and Faye, I keep thinking of the theme song 'The windmills of your mind' when I see your piece as it comes together - 'Like a circle in a spiral like a wheel withing a wheel in a never ending... Damn there should be 'gears' in the lyrics and then the song would be perfect for your mechanical brain. N


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

neville9999 said:


> Oliver I'm sure that you have watched the Original 'Thomas Crown Affair' with Steve and Faye, I keep thinking of the theme song 'The windmills of your mind' when I see your piece as it comes together - 'Like a circle in a spiral like a wheel withing a wheel in a never ending... Damn there should be 'gears' in the lyrics and then the song would be perfect for your mechanical brain. N


You're right, Neville, its the perfect theme song and now that you've mentioned it I can't get it out of my head. :wacko:


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

Gaffboat said:


> You're right, Neville, its the perfect theme song and now that you've mentioned it I can't get it out of my head. :wacko:


Sorry about that, I have a friend post a song on facebook and now the damn thing just goes around and around inside of my head, a bit like your new project. N


----------

